

Is Sprint-Clearwire doomed from the start? - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/5/is_sprint_clearwire_doomed_from_the_start

======
tuukkah
''We'd be more excited about a WiMax-enabled iPod touch (with a bigger screen
perhaps)''

We already have the n810-wimax.

